# BnB Brides to be, weekly weigh in!



## BertieBones

Right then here we go....

weight to lose:

*BertieBones*-
Start weight: 12st 7lb
Current weight: 10st 6.8lb 
Total loss so far: 28.8lb
Target weight: 9st 7lb - 10st
This week: +1lb

*bethyb*- 
Goal loss: 6 lbs
Total loss so far: 1st
This week:

*superbecks*-
Goal loss: 3st 
Total loss so far: 9lbs
This week: -2lbs

*Miss_d*-
Goal loss: 8st
Total loss so far: -3lbs
This week: -3lbs 

*Cassandra*-
Start weight: 11st 8lb
Current weight: 11st 7lb
Target weight: 8st 7lb
This week: +3lb

*tmr1234 *
Start weight: 13st 3lbs
Current weight: 10st 12lb
Target weight:10st to 10st 7lb
Total loss so far: 2st 5lb
This week: -5lb

*Tiff *
Target weight: 140lbs
Total loss so far: 8.4lbs
This week: -0.2lbs

*Lisa84 *
Starting weight: 13st 10lbs
Current weight: 11st 10.8lbs
Total loss so far: 2st 7lbs
Goal Weight: 9st 10lbs (BMI 25)
This week: -5.7lbs

*snuggles21 *
Start weight: 16st 2lbs
Current weight: 13st 
Total loss so far: -44lb
Goal weight: 11st 7lbs
This week: -4lbs

*Jin *
Goal loss: maintain weight
Total loss so far: 1st+
This week: +4lbs

*honeybee2 *
Start Weight: 16st 4lbs
Current Weight: 13st 7lbs!!!!!
Target Weight: 13st 6.8lbs
Total loss so far: 36lbs!
This week: -.8lbs 

*Timid*
Start Weight: 11st 12lbs
Current Weight: 10st 0.6lbs
Target Weight: 9st 6lbs
This week: -1.12lbs

*Mynx*
Starting weight : 12st 1lb
Current weight : 11st 
Target weight loss : Around 2st
Total Loss so far : -17lb
This week: -2lbs 

*Angelblue*
Start weight: 12st 2lbs
Current weight: 10st 13lbs
Target weight : 9st 11lbs
This week: -2lbs 


*Midnight_Fairy*
Start weight: 8st 3lb 
Target weight: maintain
This week: 


*Arcanegirl*
Start Weight: 187lbs
Current Weight: 151.5lbs
Total loss so far: 32.5lbs
This week: -3lbs 


*Jms895 (Jade)*
Start Weight: 14st 0lbs
Current Weight: 12st 1.8lbs
Goal weight: 11st
Total loss so far: 24lbs
This week: sts

*MrsMac5*
Start Weight: 13st 12lb
Current Weight: 12st 2lb
Goal weight: 11st
Total loss so far: 24lb
This week: -2lbs 

*CottlestonPie*
Starting weight: 241lbs
Goal weight: 141lbs
Current weight: 212lbs
Loss so far: 29lbs
This week: -1lbs 


*after autumn*
starting weight: 185 lbs
goal weight: 125 lbs
Current weight: 185 lbs
This week: 

*Lexilove*
starting weight: 120 lbs
goal weight: 105 lbs
Current weight: 120 lbs
This week: 



As we all seem to have different weigh in days, if u can post when you've weighed what you've lost, gained or stayed the same I can update as soon as I get chance!

Thank you all and happy dieting! :winkwink:


----------



## BertieBones

right if I've got anything wrong or if you want me to change it from St to lbs then just post and I'll do it x


----------



## Timid

Add me! :)

Start Weight: 11st 12lbs
Current Weight: 10st 9.2lbs
Target Weight: 9st 6lbs


:)


----------



## Arlandria

Can I have my start weight on there? My weigh in day will be Monday :) And thank you XX

Edit:

Start weight: 11st 8lb
Current weight: 11st 5lb
Target weight: 8st 7lb

xx


----------



## honeybee2

mine was 16s 4lb.

now weight 14st 10lbs.

so thats 1s 8lbs loss 

goal weight 14 stone


----------



## BertieBones

sorry ladies will make changes now and add you Timid x


----------



## Tiff

I don't know how to convert mine into stones. :haha: Can I just do regular pounds? :mrgreen:

Goal: 140lbs
Loss so far: 4lbs (I did lose 6, but I think that was off as I was sick the day before... so just gonna go with 4 for now. :) )

Will do my WI Sunday morning!


----------



## tmr1234

my start weight was 13st3 
weight now (well mon) 11st
total loss 2st3lb
Target Weight 10st or 10st 7lb


----------



## Lisa84

oooo can i be added please :)

Starting weight: 13st 10lbs
Current weight: 12st 4lbs
Total Loss: 1st 6lbs so far
Goal Weight: 9st 10lbs (BMI 25)


----------



## Lisa84

oops just spotted i am on there already :rofl: xx


----------



## bethyb

i weigh myself on a monday but can easily do it another day. let me know when to post my new weight - ahhh lol xx


----------



## BertieBones

its ok, post it monday! 

I'll update whenever some1 posts a new weight coz we all weigh on different days!

x


----------



## Timid

This week: 10st 8.2lbs

:D


----------



## Jin

I won't say how much I weigh but this week I maintained, which was my goal so that's good.


----------



## Arlandria

Urgh - I FEEL fat today! :(


----------



## BertieBones

updated for u ladies! x


----------



## honeybee2

i feel fat everyday!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Can I be added please? I wont be on a WW diet but I'll be excercising more and generally watching what I eat .. I'd like to lose about 2 stone (ever hopeful!) and I'll be starting this April 1st and I'll do my weekly weigh on Fridays :) 

Starting weight : 12st 4lb
Current weight : 12st 4lb
Total Loss so far : 0
Target weight loss : Around 2st


----------



## Tiff

Down 2lbs! Which was my "offical" weight when I did last week, but I didn't think it was right, so I weighed again the next day and was 2lbs heavier. So for actual WW I ended up STS, but for this one because I did my adjusted weight I'm down 2! :wohoo:

Yay!


----------



## BertieBones

Added u Mynx!

And updated the others, well done ladies!

Bit disappointed this week, been working really hard in the gym and zumba but only lost 1lbs!

I know its still a loss so better than nothing i suppose!


----------



## Tiff

I get like that too BB. But I'm harder on myself if I go up a pound rather than if I go down. :hugs:


----------



## snuggles21

i stayed the same :growlmad: i know its better than putting on weight but i've been really good this week and didn't even lose an ounce! :dohh:

my goal of 14st 7lbs by end of the month isn't looking so good anymore lol

start weight: 16st 2lbs
current weight: 14st 10lbs
target weight: 11st 7lbs
loss this week: big fat zero


----------



## tmr1234

1lbs loss this week gutted been realy good on SF all week and fell off at weekend


----------



## BertieBones

well done so far ladies!

At least there has been no gaining! x


----------



## honeybee2

my weigh in's will be on a thursday as thats my WW weigh in day!!! hehex


----------



## toffee87

Okay, I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY need to get into shape. I need one of you lot to kick me up the bum lol


----------



## honeybee2

*kicks up the bum*


----------



## BertieBones

Do u want to join us then broody? 
x


----------



## honeybee2

now 14s 6.4lbs !!!! woop Ive lost 25lbs!!!


----------



## Lisa84

WI last night and i lost 2 1/2lbs!! :happydance:

so now down to 12st 1 1/2lbs. FX i can lose the 1 1/2 this week so i can get my stone sticker at SW. 22 1/5lbs lost now i think :shrug: xx


----------



## toffee87

I will, but I just ate a magnum lol. *slaps self*


----------



## superbecks

honeybee2 said:


> now 14s 6.4lbs !!!! woop Ive lost 25lbs!!!

Honeybee u are doing fab!! Well done! I can't believe I should have started when you did...and we weighed the same pretty much.:blush: xx


----------



## BertieBones

wow well done Lisa and Honeybee! x


----------



## honeybee2

i love weightwatchers!!!!!!!! thanks hunny, you can do it!


----------



## BertieBones

ugh dreading the old WI 2moro! /been so good this week but haven't been able to make it to the gym!

will be gutted if i dont shift any this week! :cry:


----------



## Tiff

I'm dreading my WI as well. :( I've done a few sneaky WIs and I have still STS... which is awesome as it isn't a gain but there's really no reason for me to not have lost anything. I think at last I was down maybe .2 lbs? :roll: 

For whatever reason it really has me down.


----------



## BertieBones

really feeling it this week! i think if i've stayed the same or gone up i will cry! think AF must be on its way! if it is then i'm gonna use that as my excuse for not doin so well!

feeling my age 2, coz when i was early 20s i only had to cut down a little and weight used to melt away with ease! ah the joys of ageing!


----------



## Timid

This week's weigh-in:

Current Weight: 10st 7.2lbs

:D


----------



## BertieBones

Well done Timid! 

This weeks WI
-1lb!

just a quick Q, what time of day do u all weigh? I use my MIL2B scales but in the afternoon. just wondering if i should buy my own and weigh 1st thing in the morning? x


----------



## superbecks

You will probably weigh less in a morning but it won't affect how much you have lost if you know what i mean. A lot of the slimming world and WW's are in the evenings.....I chose the 9.30am class so i didn't weigh as much lol x WI tomorrow morning and dreading it!!! Been a bit naughty this week, had a pub lunch and some popcorn today. Oops. 

Well done on your losses though xx


----------



## Arlandria

Ha, I've been avoiding the thread 'cos I've sooooo not watched what i've been eating but I'm back on it today being good :)

So today's weight: 11st 4lb lol: lost 1lb considering Ive been bad, VERY bad i'm quite pleased with myself :haha:)

xx


----------



## superbecks

Had my weigh in this morning and have lost 2lbs so have my first half a stone off within 3 weeks!! Very happy and has spurred me on even more x


----------



## snuggles21

well done everyone :thumbup:
i lost 3lbs this week - made it to my goal of 14st 7lbs by the end of the month :happydance:


----------



## Timid

I weigh in the morning; on Friday (gives me the whole week to work off the weekend's naughtiness!), Post-wee, pre-shower ;)


----------



## Tiff

I STS this week. :(

We had our menu tasting though and it was definitely not very WW friendly. So that is what I am telling myself and that this week is a new week. Unfortunately we've got our cake testing tomorrow and then dinner at a friend's place. :argh:

Hoping for a loss next week!


----------



## BertieBones

gone quiet in here last few days ladies!

hope you all doing well!

did a sneaky weigh in last night (naughty i know!) but not gonna post anything til i do the official WI on sunday! x


----------



## honeybee2

not weighing myself untill next thursday as been to funeral and had tough week with nan dying so been scoffing a bit haha!


----------



## BertieBones

sorry to hear about your nan honeybee! :hugs:

i think your allowed to indulge for however long u need x

hope you ok though xx


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: FIL dying last year totally threw me off track with my diet too HB. It was so hard. If you gain a bit, you gain a bit and can always keep at it once you feel a bit less stressed/upset about your Nan. Very sorry for your loss btw.

:hugs:


----------



## BertieBones

well well well, very pleased this week!

down 5lbs!

yay x


----------



## superbecks

Well done, that's fab!!!

I'm not getting weighed tomorro....had a nandos, some pizza and lots of alcohol this weekend lol, will make up for it this week tho xx


----------



## Timid

Only down to 10st 6.6lbs this week :S

Mothers day and menu tasting this coming week so I expect it won't be a good result.

:S


----------



## Timid

Only down to 10st 6.6lbs this week :S

Mothers day and menu tasting this coming week so I expect it won't be a good result.

:S


----------



## BertieBones

its still a loss though Timid! x


----------



## snuggles21

ive stayed the same :thumbup: - not bad considering i was out for two meals yesterday for mothers day and didn't choose healthy options lol


----------



## honeybee2

i need to be 14s 4lbs this week on thursday- they'll be hell to pay if im not!!! haha!


----------



## Jin

Oh deary me. 

I have really not been good for the past couple of weeks. Had my birthday and various other things. Weighed myself this morning and I have put on 4 1bs. Not bad considering what I have eaten but am now back on Slimming world from today in order to shift those four pounds. Am aiming for 2 lbs off this week and 2 off the following week so will weigh myself next monday and post my results on here.


----------



## tmr1234

I have been realy bad with my eating as late i went back up to 11st3 but lost 5lbs this week so back to 10st12 i dont think i will lose this week as it is TOTM but i will try


----------



## Arlandria

Yep I'm back up to 11st 7lb :cry: but it is also :witch: and I usually carry 2lb in water so we'll see what next week says :(


----------



## honeybee2

you always put on a few lbs when your due on! I do too!!!


----------



## Tiff

Down 1lb for me this week! :wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

well done tiff!


----------



## BertieBones

down 1lb this week.

better than nothing considering I haven't been very good! x


----------



## Mynx

I start tomorrow! No more cherry coke, cutting back on the sugary tea, smaller meals and no snacks! Oh and every other day on the exercise bike or the Wii Fit ;) 

I have a size 12 dress I need to get into in September! :haha:


----------



## snuggles21

I stayed the friggin same again! :growlmad:
off work all this week so going to take drastic action and try kick start it again - if im still 14st 7lb next week il chop my own head off to lose a few pounds! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Weighed myself this afternoon and I've managed to drop a few lbs already?!?

I'm now 12st 1lb so that's a 3lb loss!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

well done mynx!!!!!

Im weighing myself on thursday. I was 14s 5.7lbs but I had a funeral to go to and spent a week upset and eating :dohh: but this week Ive been back on track etc. I know I put on an extra 2lbs in that week so if Im between 15.4-5lbs on thursday Ill be happy!


----------



## Timid

I was on 10st 6.4lbs this week (last Friday morning ;) )

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

well done timid!!!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Good luck for your WI on Thursday Honeybee!!! 

Well done Bertie, Timid and Mynx on your losses! :dance:

1.2lbs off for me this week, I can't believe it. I barely followed the plan. :dohh: We'll see how this goes for next week. Getting closer to the weight that I stopped at last year!


----------



## honeybee2

just a note- Im on this week, does that increase your weight slightely?


----------



## BertieBones

HB - I find that my weight goes up when I'm on, by 1lb or 2 at least!

I tend to retain water and eat more! x


----------



## Mynx

honeybee2 said:


> just a note- Im on this week, does that increase your weight slightely?

Definately hun! I find that I can put on up to half a stone when I'm on!


----------



## Mynx

I cheekily weighed myself after 2 days of no cherry coke and no vodka and have dropped 2lbs :happydance: 

Not so good today tho as I've had a couple of naughty days already :dohh: A friend came over last night with fish n chips and today we've been at OH's parents where I had 2 beers and a rather gorgeous steak dinner followed by strawberries and cream after!


----------



## honeybee2

not weighing myself untill next thursday now! Im on and I refuse to weigh when Im on hahahaha! My next dress fitting is 26th April so I want to be 14s 3lbs for that!


----------



## toffee87

Right, my wii regime starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Timid

AF due shortly so not weighing for a bit - have maintained this last week though after an all-time-low of 10st 5.4lbs the week before when I think I forgot to post :)

But there's 3 weeks ahead of easter nightmare and a short holiday - argh!

Tx


----------



## BertieBones

I stayed the same this week.

prob something to do with not being able to get to the gym and the fact that I couldnt stop picking this weekend! :munch:

x


----------



## honeybee2

weighed myself now I'm off and im 14s 4.3 lbs woooohooo! That means I will be 15s 3lbs by my dress fitting and by then I will have lost a wooopppping 2 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuggles21

well done honeybee 2stone is fab!! :happydance:
ive lost 1lb this week :thumbup:


----------



## superbecks

Well done honeybee!!!

I had weigh in this morning and another 2lbs off this week...so that's 8 1/2 lbs in 5 weeks....slowly but least its going in the right direction! x


----------



## toffee87

I started the wii, only a tad bit but atleast I started hehe.


----------



## Miss_d

Ive lost 3lbs


----------



## Tiff

Well done on the losses! 1lb off for me this week!


----------



## Miss_d

well done everyone


----------



## Mynx

superbecks said:


> Well done honeybee!!!
> 
> I had weigh in this morning and another 2lbs off this week...so that's 8 1/2 lbs in 5 weeks....slowly but least its going in the right direction! x

I've read somewhere that the slower the weight comes off, the better as it has more chance of staying off? Could be wrong tho!


----------



## Lisa84

1/2 lb for me this week. I was very happy with that because i have eaten nothing but crap for 2 weeks :) 

I have also heard that the slower the weight goes the better xx


----------



## honeybee2

grrr what is wrong with my body?? It just doesnt want to shift past 14st.4- exactly 2 stone since christmas when I was at my heaviest.

Is 4lb alot to loose by Tuesday?? I suppose it is really isn't it? Well I'm going to have to try double hard this week just to loose 2lbs it seems. It has come off quite slowly but then again weight watchers is not about making drastic choices or cutting out food its about portion size and yes when it comes off slower and sensibly it does tend to stay off because your not starving your body. 

Right I want to be 14s 2lbs by tues 26th april for my dress fitting!! Might have to jump on my cross trainer!
When uni ends I'm going back to the gym I think just for some last minute toning for 3 months.

Anyway, I thought I'd give in my numbers from weight watchers because now I can see why my clothes are all loose!!!

Ive lost:

1 stone 13.2lbs
4cm from my arms
8cm from my hips (and boy can I tell!!)
7cm from my waist
4cm from my legs
down 1 dress size!!!
BMI WAS 35.69....BMI now 31.31

5lb to go for my 13s 14lbs wedding goal!


----------



## Tiff

Well done you! Is your dress lace up or zipper? I can't remember. 4lbs isn't that much in terms of dress sizes, so even if you don't have the 4lbs gone by Tuesday you probably will when it comes closer to your final fittings. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

thanks hun! Its a lace up but because its a high fish tail its got to sit just so and I want it to sit straight on the back- and NOT all over the place and tied too tight in certain places and loose in the others! It looks horrid!


----------



## BertieBones

well done everyone! 

Lost 1lb this week which I'm happy about coz i was quite bad this week and didnt go to gym once! naughty me! x


----------



## honeybee2

well done bertie!!! x


----------



## snuggles21

2lbs for me this week :happydance:


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks Hb! 

love ur new avatar btw x


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks Hb! 

love ur new avatar btw x


----------



## Mynx

Well done to all the "losers" this week! :hugs: 
We went to OH's parents for the Easter weekend .. cue drinking, lots and lots of food, and no exercise.. I was convinced I'd put the few lbs that I'd lost back on but it seems I havent! :happydance: I'm actually a pound under lol! So yay!!
Aaaaand AF is due in a couple of days.. I can easily put on half a stone in water retention so I'm really happy with how the weight loss is going atm :)


----------



## honeybee2

go mynx!! your doing fab!!

Ive lost another 1lb in 4 days for my dress fitting today! So excited but nervous. Only my dress fitting will tell if I actually look skinner or not!! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

well done everyone xx

I am currently 8st 3 which is where I want to stay, so fingers crossed xx


----------



## honeybee2

Im sure you will midnight fairy!! xxxx


----------



## Tiff

WI for me, STS. I was massively sick this week and was forbidden to follow the WW Plan by P. :haha:

Back at it this week! :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls can I join?

I started weightwatchers on sat, and plan to lose at least 2 stone, I'm a 14 now but want to be a comfortable 12. I am determined not to go wedding dress shopping until I've lost what I want to lose. I'm getting married next June so need to order my dress by end of the year (6 months before) so really I want to start looking at the end of the summer. 

My meetings are sat mornings. This week has gone well so far. I have literally weighed out my easter eggs into 3 points bags!


----------



## BertieBones

Hi all! sorry I've been Awol but have had food poisoning the last few days and been really unwell! down 1lb for me this week but since I was ill I dont think it counts!
Need to get below the 11st mark now as it seems to be taking ages!

Angelblue have added u to the list, do u want me to add your current weight etc?

Midnight_Fairy i have added you also!

x


----------



## Timid

Backwards 4lbs for me - go eating normally over Easter ooooops!

Tx


----------



## Angelblue

I lost 4lb!!! YAY :happydance:

Starting weight: 12st 2lbs
Current weight: 11st 12lbs
Total loss: 4lbs
Target weight: 9st 11lbs (BMI 25)

Only another 29lbs to go lol


----------



## BertieBones

never mind Timid! my LO got 11 eggs for easter even though i asked everyone not to get him chocolate, so i know my loss is going to slow down as i cannot throw chocolate away! (it is a sin in my eyes!)

well done angelblue! will update for you both asap! x


----------



## Angelblue

I'm really sad, I weighed my easter eggs out into 3 propoints a bag! (WW) I have to have some chocolate everyday as my treat!


----------



## Timid

It was expected to be honest.. I have now got a few really hard weeks ahead to catch up again!

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

I got a fruit basket instead of easter eggs but this weekend Ive not stopped eating- all bad stuff too! 
Since Thursday, Ive put on about 3lb.

On thursday night I had a subway, and I drank all night until 7am, then on friday I had serious hang over food and had bacon sandwich, frankie & bennys and then fish and chips!!!! On sat we had a BBQ and yesterday I had a massive sunday roast. 3lbs to loose by Thursday. Just fruit & veg for me!!


----------



## snuggles21

lost 1lb this week :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

well done snuggles!!


----------



## Mynx

2lbs loss for me :thumbup: so I've made up for the odd lb or two that I'd put on over Easter... 

Current weight is now 11st 13lbs!! :happydance: It's been ages since I was under 12 so I'm really chuffed :happydance: 

Considering I'm on my period too (I usually put on between 3 and 6lbs during this time!) that's pretty good going :D I shall weigh myself again when I've finished to see if there's any difference ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Can i join?
Ive been loosing weight since mid Feb and still going! The wedding is one of the reasons for loosing but i also want to be in a healthy weight for ttc after so thats one less factor in our unexplained infertility.

My start weight was 187lbs
Weight loss at current date: 21lbs
Current weight: 166lbs


----------



## BertieBones

Hi Arcanegirl, have added u!

Honeybee, every1 needs to have weeks like that, diet by all means but sometimes you just gotta have bloody fun! x


----------



## toffee87

According to the wii (I don't know if it's accurate). I've lost 1lb


----------



## BertieBones

don't know if its accurate or not broody as i dont have one sorry,
also it appears u haven't been added to list on first page! if u want me to add u just let me know ur details x


----------



## Tiff

I'm down 0.2lbs this week. :blush: Which is a bloody miracle considering I ate out almost every night! :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

i put on 0.5lbs :blush: Thats my first gain since starting in Feb though!


----------



## Timid

Good news from me - was 10st 12.4lbs at the beginning of the week - and this morning I was 10st 7.2lbs

Combination of gym and hardcore dieting!

:D

Tx


----------



## BertieBones

down 2lbs for me this week so bang on 11stone now!

hoping I can get to 10stone 12lbs next week, will be v.happy then!

well done every1 else x


----------



## Angelblue

2lbs off for me this week yay! (I wanted 3 though coz that wouldve been halfstone!)


----------



## Mynx

No loss for me this week :cry: 

Altho I've lost a little from my waist... I guess I must be making more muscle atm so according to the scales, I'm not actually losing any weight! :hissy:


----------



## BertieBones

well done Angelblue, 2lbs is great! 

Mynx, you r doing well and I also hate those weeks where u dont lose weight but lose inches! I feel cheated when that happens! x


----------



## snuggles21

2lbs for me this week, 1.4lbs to go and il hit 14st - cant remember the last time i was 14st!! :happydance: hopefully by next week fingers crossed


----------



## Angelblue

2lbs more off for me :happydance: 8lb in total now wahoo!


----------



## Arcanegirl

3lbs off for me, im at 163.5lbs :D


----------



## Mynx

Another 2lbs down for me :happydance: That's put me at 11stone 11lbs :D

According the Wii I'm a completely different weight tho, I'm 11stone 7lb :shrug: Same weight loss tho hehe!


----------



## honeybee2

now weigh 14s 2lbs xx


----------



## Lisa84

I lost 5.5lbs this week :happydance: hoping this week is just as good :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

thats brill ^^


----------



## Timid

I'm down to 10st 2.2lbs this week!

:)

Tx


----------



## snuggles21

:happydance: 2 and abit lbs for me this wk - making me 13st 12lbs and 8oz :D


----------



## honeybee2

well done snuggles!!!!


----------



## BertieBones

Ah your all doing so well this week!

I'm down 1lb so I'm officially under 11stone! 

I'm now 10stone 13lb!!!!:happydance: x


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies please can I join? :D

Stats:

Jms895 (Jade)
Start Weight: 194lbs
Current Weight: 181lbs
Goal weight: 154
Total loss so far: 13.5lbs
This week: -3.5lbs 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BertieBones

No problem jade I will add you now x


----------



## jms895

thanks hun, in fact maybe putting in stones :flower:
I am 12 st 13
was 14st
Want to be 11 st xx


----------



## honeybee2

woohooo 14s 1.8lbs! I think greiving makes you loose weight hahaha!


----------



## Mynx

I seem to lose 2lbs then put it on again! Seems to be all I've done for the last couple of weeks :haha: Losing and gaining that same 2lbs lol! 
That means I need to up my game! Zumba class tonight, let's hope this Zumba lark will help me burn off the calories!


----------



## jms895

Mynx I was doing that on ww so have moved to slimming world and lost 3.5 this week :D
No exercise!


----------



## Mynx

Blimey! I might have to look into that !


----------



## BertieBones

Mynx you r gonna love Zumba! its really good fun x


----------



## Mynx

Well, I went with Nikkinoonoo.. and omg it was fun :D Got hot, sweaty and knackered and we were completley uncoordinated, but it was great :thumbup: I recommend it to everyone ;) 
I've done 1 and a half hours of exercise today and I feel totally proud of myself .. if I keep this up I may be able to lose (and keep it off!) a pound or two a week :happydance:


----------



## MrsMac5

Can I join you?? I've been doing weightwatchers online but have completely lost my mojo and need something to motivate me! Got my dress fitting on 14th June and want to lose as much as I can before then!

Start weight - 13 st 12 lbs
Current weight - 12st 4lbs
Goal weight - 11st ( really hoping to get to 10st but want my first target to be 11) 

I'm at home with a baby all day and can't stop eating! Tomorrow is a fresh start!


----------



## BertieBones

Told you you'd love it Mynx! its a great laugh and I never feel like I'm exercising while doing it which is great!

MrsMac I have added you x


----------



## Angelblue

My ww leader has just done her training to teach zumba, going to ask her tomorrow when she is starting classes think Id like to start going if it fits in with OH being home to look after girls 

nervous about weigh in tomorrow fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## Angelblue

2 more off for me :happydance:


----------



## jms895

well done xx


----------



## Timid

I'm down to 10st and 0.6lbs !! So close to seeing a 9 in front now!


Tx


----------



## Mynx

According to the wii, I've lost 5lbs this week :shock: Not sure how accurate that is tho! 

Again, according to the wii, I now weigh 11st 7lbs :happydance:


----------



## snuggles21

i stayed the same - not 2 shabby when you consider the mahooosive pizza hut we had on sat night followed by some chocolate tiffin from costa coffee :haha:


----------



## jms895

Fab Nix!

My weigh in tomorrow fingers crossed!


----------



## BertieBones

Down 1lb again this week. Seems to be slowing way down now and i still got so far to go! :wacko:


----------



## jms895

A pound off is better than on Bertie well done!


----------



## Mynx

I have a feeling that my Wii is lying. 

I reckon that when I step on it tomorrow, it'll shout at me! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Me too! :lol:


----------



## Angelblue

Just think a lb is about 2 blocks of butter so you've lost that somewhere across your body!


----------



## Mynx

Angelblue said:


> Just think a lb is about 2 blocks of butter so you've lost that somewhere across your body!

:shock: Wow!! 

Well I was right, the wii did lie to me :rofl: I apparently put on 2lbs between yesterday and today :haha:


----------



## jms895

I am absolutely gutted ladies. Tried so hard all week other than the cake on Sunday at the christening, weighed myself 2 days ago and had lost 2, now I am same as last week :( How can I gain 2 pound in 2 days being really good? :cry: so gutted honestly :(


----------



## Mynx

I know exactly what you mean hun! I dont think we're doing ourselves any favours by weighing ourselves so often ... it's pretty obvious that our weight is fluctuating all over the place! :hugs: 
I know what I'm like tho, I'll still torture myself every day and step on the bloody wii only for it to tell me that the exercise and the healthy eating has done nothing! x


----------



## jms895

Nix, I totally agree I am ready to lob these scales out the window. I swear I go on them if I have been for a pooh :rofl: :wacko:
Seriously, thats it now. I am not torturing myself and am using them once a week! Good luck for next week xx


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Nix, I totally agree I am ready to lob these scales out the window. *I swear I go on them if I have been for a pooh* :rofl: :wacko:
> Seriously, thats it now. I am not torturing myself and am using them once a week! Good luck for next week xx

OMG I do the same!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Hehe, I'm with you hun, no more torturing ourselves eh! No more daily weighings!


----------



## jms895

:haha: glad to hear I am not alone! :D


----------



## Mynx

Went to Zumba again tonight :D And I'm finding myself more full up when eating the same size portions I used to! I guess that means my stomach has shrunk a little! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi everyone! Mind if I join you?
I don't have a date for the wedding but I do know I need to lose a LOT of weight before I'll squeeze into a pretty dress.

My end goal is to lose 100lb although I know that it might be unrealistic depending on the date we eventually decide on. Still, it's something to aim for long term isn't it?
I say long term because I don't want to starve myself or make myself ill. My plan just now is to eat healthily, walk more and do a bit of exercise!

Goal loss: 100lb
Loss so far: 6lb

I don't go to any meetings so I do t have a specific weigh-in day but I will try and only weigh myself once a week for the purpose of this thread (and for the sake of my sanity- weighing myself every other day is bad!)

I do use myfitnesspal to count my calories, and going by the stats on there I need to cut back on certain things. I'm staying within my calorie goal but going over my GDA on carbs. Going to try replacing carbs with things like eggs and apples and see how it goes. Fingers crossed!!

Good luck ladies!! Xx


----------



## Mynx

Oooo that fitness pal thing is great! :thumbup: Thanks for that hun :D 

I dont go to any meetings either, I'm just trying the sensible eating and exercise approach to see how I get on :) I havent lost a great deal of weight so far, but it's coming off slowly! 

Good luck hun!


----------



## MrsMac5

2lbs lost this week. Weight now 12st 2lbs. Going to be very strict this week to try and get below 12st!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats! 2lb here too :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Well done to you both :D


----------



## Angelblue

2lbs off for me this week - although she realised that she'd put 2lb last wk but it was actually 1lb! So 11lb in total now in 6 weeks - come on wedding dress!!!


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks ladies!
have added u CottlestonPie!

Well done on the losses!

I haven't weighed this week as combination of my birthday, going out with the girls has made me wary! 
Also haven't been to the gym, just Zumba and MIL2B is away so dont have access to her scales!!!!

Wish I could weigh but will wait til next week now and really work hard this week at not picking and going to gym twice hopefully! x


----------



## honeybee2

weigh the same x


----------



## jms895

I lost 3 and half! But just had the biggest binge EVER whoooooops :( xx


----------



## Mynx

Dont think I'll be losing much this week :( I'm on my period and have just eaten a small packet of Buttons :haha: NEEEEEEEEED the choccie hehe!


----------



## jms895

Small packet not tooo bad! I just had..... wait for it:

3 slices pizza from takeaway
Singapore vermicelli
Chips 
curry sauce
Also had a massive piece coffee cake earlier :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

small choccie wont hurt xx


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Small packet not tooo bad! I just had..... wait for it:
> 
> 3 slices pizza from takeaway
> Singapore vermicelli
> *Chips
> curry sauce*
> Also had a massive piece coffee cake earlier :dohh:

Omg I LOVE chips n curry sauce :haha:

I really fancy that now lol! x


----------



## jms895

:rofl: I now wish I hadnt!


----------



## snuggles21

havn't posted my weightloss for a couple of weeks cos ther hasnt been any :haha: lost 1lb this week tho so hopefully on the move again... better be - got a dress i want to wear wen i go out at end of the month and i currently cant realy breath in it let alone sit down and eat a big meal! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

1lbs lost this week :happydance: Not bad considering I've been naughty most of the week!


----------



## honeybee2

14s 1.8 grrr I just can't seem to make it past the 14 s point!!!


----------



## jms895

Well done ladies! 

I darnt get on the scales tomorrow this weekend has been soooo bad :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

could you please change my target weight to 13s 7lbs? thankyou xxxxx


----------



## Mynx

I thought the same thing hun! I havent done much on the Wii this week and altho I went to Zumba on Wednesday, I've been to a party and had 2 nights out at the pub (lucky me! I go months without going anywhere and then have 3 nights out in one week lol!) So I thought I'd probably put on a couple of pounds! They'll probably catch up with me this week tho :haha:


----------



## jms895

Im sure they wont.... over the weekend I had a bottle and half wine, a curry, a snickers, pizza, a vodka :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

I had doritos last night hehe! But then I played badminton for an hour so I dont feel that bad. Ive hit a brick wall with my weight, it just wont fall!


----------



## BertieBones

Have updated for you ladies!

I put on 1lb this week! But i have been awfully naughty with wine, eating out etc. time to pull my finger out and get moving again! 

Just set up a profile on myfitnesspal.com so lets see if that helps! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I somehow have managed to lose 2lb despite having a couple of days of extreme naughtiness. They should be my last really... :blush:


----------



## jms895

After a very naughty week, I have stayed the same so am happy with that! :D


----------



## Timid

I have a new low:

9st 10.6lbs 

:D

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

well done hunny! x


----------



## Mynx

Ooo yay well done T!! x


----------



## jms895

Well done Timid! That is a great weight :D


----------



## honeybee2

NO WONDER WHY I'M NOT LOOSING ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!

No, Im not pregnant, although that would be nice!

I set my goal weight on Weight watchers for 14 stone. Well the website has automatically put me in the 'maintainence' bracket because I'm 1lb above that goal, well maintainence wont make me loose anything and I forgot to change my goal weight to 13s 7lbs for my dress- no wonder why I've not been loosing anything, I've been consuming maintainence points (39 points) well now I'm on 33 points which is the lowest I've been! This is gona be tough! 

update weight 14s 1.2 lbs xx 8lb to go x

Also, I had a rather liberated woman moment because of the weight loss and bravely posted a picture of me in the GS in the womans body thread. xx


----------



## Angelblue

half a lb for me last wk and half off again this week. I've been on hol this weeks so I'm absolutely in shock - lets just say I reeeaaalllyyyy 'enjoyed' myself on hol! Maybe the walks on the beach helped! Gonna try and get back on it this week


----------



## Mynx

1lb loss for me in the past week :) I really thought I'd put on some weight because of the heavy drinking weekend I'd had :haha: But 2 sessions of Zumba seems to have sorted that out ;)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I forgot to check in last week...
I lost 1lb last week and 3lb this week, so overall I've gone from an 8lb loss to 12lb :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Well done Mynx and Cottleston pie! My weigh in tomorrow :argh:


----------



## snuggles21

1lb off for me :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

New weight for me, 157.5lbs :D


----------



## honeybee2

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I just cant stop eating atm! I'm due on now but my body just doesnt want to come on! Done a test which is negative- another long cycle! Grrrr. I need to loose another 7lb at least :cry: but I'm just so hungry all the time!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do you drink lots of water honeybee?


----------



## Mynx

I've been going thru a hungry day today too HB, so I can sympathise! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

One pound off for me :D


----------



## honeybee2

well, I do drink. I could drink more I suppose. WW have only allowed me 33 points a day now but when Im due on which I am (have no idea where it is though??) I just want to eat EVERYTHING! My body just doesnt want to push past 14 stone and its depressing me :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive noticed when i carry a bottle with me, i drink more and it seems to hold off the hunger alot more. Ive done it today after not having a bottle for a while and im much more under target than usual!


----------



## honeybee2

ive really got to start working harder! grrrr.


----------



## Angelblue

This sounds stupid but I used to have a bowl of sugarfree jelly in the fridge constantly because it was free so if i needed a sugar fix or was hungry I would have some of that! I havent checked the propoints yet but it must still be free - what about that Honeybee? its better than fruit! (or you could put fruit at the bottom!) 

ps. it tastes nicer if you make it with diet lemonade rather than water


----------



## honeybee2

im gona try that!!!


----------



## honeybee2

its sugar free and 0 pro points wooop! Ive also decided to spice my salads up a bit- different dressings etc!


----------



## Mynx

Ooo I love that jelly tip! Might do the same myself, especially with the diet lemonade :thumbup: Thanks AngelBlue!


----------



## Angelblue

No problem! Its great because you can have a massive bowl of it and its free! And I LOVE jelly lol!

Another tip actually is to mix in a yogurt with it (ww obviously - will only be 1 pp) and its reaaaallly nice!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

eurgh 14s 2.8lbs! WHATS WRONG WITH ME?? My body doesnt want to do anything. :cry:


----------



## jms895

Great tip Angelblue! :D

:hugs: honeybee. Have your tried another diet to shift the last few pounds? Assume you are on WW? Have you tried SW? I was on WW for ages and came to a plateau but just lost 9 pound in 5 week on SW>


----------



## honeybee2

thinking about maybe the dukan diet??


----------



## jms895

Is that the one a bit like Atkins?

I couldnt do it! I like my carbs too much :D


----------



## Timid

I've done a no carbs approach (well super low carbs) and lost 2 stone and still losing

down to 9st 11lbs :)

:D:D:D


----------



## Mynx

Wow well done Timid!! 
I may well end up doing a low carbs thing a month or so before mine! Depending on how much I still need to lose by then of course lol! x


----------



## honeybee2

might kick out the carbs then! xx


----------



## Angelblue

Another 1lb off for me this week - feel bit demotivated this wk though, my weightloss has slowed down a bit and i need to get back on it! Bit disappointed i wanted 2lb this wk to get my 1st stone!!!


----------



## snuggles21

I'm so friggen chuffed - just been through my wardrobe and so much is gona go to charity shop or maybe ebay hmmm...fund a new outfit possibly? i knew id lost weight but i dont think i look any smaller if tht makes sense? but my old stuff is just hanging off me :happydance: thts given me a right kick up the backside to step it up a notch - wana see all my new clothes hanging off me aswel now!

sorry if i sound a smug big head or anything just wanted to share with someone and OH is at work :growlmad:


----------



## honeybee2

be smug!!!! its a big thing so congratulations!!!!!! xx


----------



## snuggles21

thanks honeybee :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! I lost 3lb this week. 15lb in total now so I'm over my first stone! :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies! I lost 3lb this week. 15lb in total now so I'm over my first stone! :happydance:

Well done you! Hoping to get my first stone this week only need 1lb!


----------



## honeybee2

Im down to 14s 1lb wohooooooo! :yipee: my new diet approach is working!!!


----------



## Mynx

No weight loss for me this week :(


----------



## snuggles21

13st 7lbs and 4oz :happydance: realy wana get to 13st by 1st august for my bday - keeping my finger crossed


----------



## jms895

2 pound off for me this week :D


----------



## BertieBones

Hi all!

Sorry been a bit out of the loop this week with this thread!!

Could u all just update me with your current weight as i wanna catch up with it all!


Hope u all dont mind me being a pain, but I've totally lost track of where everybody should be? :blush:

As for me, I'm still 10st 12lb and cant get any lower!!! grrr!:growlmad:


----------



## jms895

Hi BertieBones thanks for updating. I was 14 Stone. Lost total of 20 pounds up to yet. Now 12 stone 6. Target is still 11 stone. Thanks xx


----------



## snuggles21

I started at 16st 2lbs
Im now 13st 7lbs 
Lost 37lbs
Goal weight is about 11st 7lbs


----------



## Mynx

I dont really know what my weight is atm.. my Wii weighs me at 11stone 5 and my bathroom scales weigh me at 11stone 8 so who knows! :shrug: 

I know that I have lost around 9lbs since starting, and I was 12stone 1lb then :)


----------



## BertieBones

ok have started to update now so if u can check ur details on 1st page and if anything is wrong i can change it x

gonna try and get my head out of my arse this week and shift some weight and get this thread up 2 date for every1! 

OH has started dieting with me now so lets hope it helps!

ur all doing so well!!

Mynx i put u in a the lowest weight u gave me so give me the weight the wii gives u each time and it should work out.

(ps if any1 has noticed that members from 1st page have not updated at all or for a long time, do u think i should remove them from 1st post? don't want to sound too harsh but it'll free up space for those of u who r updating?)

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im at 154.5lbs now :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Starting weight: 241lbs
Goal weight: 141lbs
Current weight: 226lbs
Loss so far: 15lbs
This week: -3lb

xx


----------



## jms895

^^ well done both!


----------



## Angelblue

2lbs off for me this week :happydance: got my first stone YAY

I love changing my ticker each week!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done!!

Lost 3lbs this week, with AF so I'm chuffed!
Stats for the front:


Starting weight: 241lbs
Goal weight: 141lbs
Current weight: 223lbs
Loss so far: 18lbs
This week: -3lb


----------



## honeybee2

im now 14s 4lbs :dohh: but I'm on and spent the last week scoffing my brains out as I was in oxford hahaha! 11lbs to go until my weight goal in 5 weeks- silly missHoneyBee!!!


----------



## jms895

Well done CP and Angelblue!


----------



## Mynx

I got no chance this week! I'm due on and have had the bloody munchies all weekend! :grr:


----------



## after autumn

I am newly engaged!
add me?
starting weight: 185 lbs
goal weight: 125 lbs
Current weight: 185 lbs


----------



## honeybee2

now I weigh 14s 1.8lbs and Ive finished AF. Strange scales, might have to go weight myself in boots me thinks!

Just a little note: I spend a whole week eating so much crap when I was in Oxford for my uncles graduation- I had sausage and chips twice, chinese noodles, bacon sandwiches and ice cream lollies- just so much shit! My body really suffered because of it, I really felt ill and groggy, so glad I'm back to yogurts & bananas! haha


----------



## snuggles21

i stayed the same this week - not bad considering had 2, yes 2, burger kings. donuts at the seaside AND a yummy scrummy mahoosive bun oh and some chocolate tiffin :blush: (thats throughout the week btw - not just in 1 day lol)


----------



## honeybee2

sounds lush! ^^


----------



## Mynx

Oh my good god. 

According to the Wii, I weighed myself on Tuesday and I'd lost 2lbs and then again today and I'd lost another 1lb! WOW! I really thought I'd either stayed the same or maybe even gained a couple! Woohooo!! :happydance: Only another 5lbs to go till I'm pre-pregnancy weight!!


----------



## honeybee2

thats AMAZING! your ahead of me- I still have another 8lb to go gah!


----------



## Mynx

I'm not down to my target weight tho hun, still have just over a stone to go for that! x


----------



## honeybee2

I've started on these metformin for my pcos and thats meant to help with my weight. I dont feel any difference apart from the serious *ahem* wind...:shhh::loo:


----------



## Mynx

Tee hee!! :haha: Jay gets jealous of my farting abilities :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

Mrhoneybee doesnt think I have a bum hole :shock:


----------



## Mynx

Maybe he thinks you're like the Queen and you dont fart or poo? :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

:rofl: he actually had the shock of his life once around my mums when I forgot he was there and I let one rip- his face :shock::argh:


----------



## Mynx

honeybee2 said:


> :rofl: he actually had the shock of his life once around my mums when I forgot he was there and *I let one rip- his face *:shock::argh:

Would've been funnier if you'd let one rip IN his face :rofl: 

Jay had heard me fart long before we got together :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

once he farted on my leg because I kept tiggling him :rofl: ooh we have fun!


----------



## Mynx

He doesnt usually fart in front of you either? What a gentleman, that's a rarity these days!
Jay occasionally does but only because he knows I can outfart him :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

ye, he does burp though!


----------



## Angelblue

Oooooohhhhhh god I'm hungry!!! I've got no points left, in fact I've gone over (well used some of my weekly points) why dont I have some sugarfree jelly in the fridge!!!!!!! Fruit will not cut it! I reeeeaaaallllyyyyy want peanut butter and banana on toast it is the BEST thing EVER!!! I'm so close to making some.... STOP ME!!!


----------



## honeybee2

have a teaspoon of peanut butter- thats what I do if i just cant help it!


----------



## BertieBones

all updated and have added you, after autumn!

down 1lb for me this week! yay the weight loss is moving again!

only 11lb to go til i reach the top end of my target. 

well done everybody x


----------



## honeybee2

weigh 14s 0.8lbs x


----------



## jms895

Well done Mynx, Bertie and Honeybee!

I have weigh in tomorrow, am expecting to stay same or gain one :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

I want to be 13s 13lbs by tomorrow or friday!


----------



## BertieBones

well done HB!

jms you'll be fine and if you've put on a lb then dont worry, I found when i stressed about it the weight loss slowed down!

x


----------



## after autumn

weight in : This week: 181 lbs


----------



## Mynx

Had a sneaky weigh in courtesy of the Wii this morning and those 3lbs that I somehow lost last week have bitten me fair and square on the bum this week :cry:


----------



## honeybee2

are you due on mynx? x


----------



## Mynx

Yup :( And because of that I've been very naughty :(


----------



## honeybee2

I never weigh myself when I'm due on- its pointless xx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah that's a good point hun, I'll do my next weigh in next week I think! 

Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

your welcome- dont let yourself suffer doll! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

3lb loss this week... Fingers crossed I can keep this up and reach my Christmas goal of 199 by December!

Updated stats:

Starting weight: 241lbs
Goal weight: 141lbs
Current weight: 220lbs
Loss so far: 21lbs
This week: -3lbs


----------



## honeybee2

FINALLY :wohoo: :yipee: :bunny: 13s 13.8 lbs! I'm below 14stone at last!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done!! x


----------



## honeybee2

thanks! Its taken 2 months to just get past it :dohh: my weight loss hit a wall :cry:

well done to you on your weight loss!


----------



## jms895

Well done Cottlestone and Honeybee!


----------



## Mynx

Yay well done both of you!! :happydance:


----------



## snuggles21

stayed the same again this week :growlmad:


----------



## honeybee2

aw- keep at it hun, I know how that feels :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

I stayed the same last week so really hoping for a 2 pound off on Thurs!


----------



## Mynx

I'm not even going to try and weigh myself this week. I'm on my period, I've been pretty low this week and have had the serious munchies the last few days! 

Hah!


----------



## honeybee2

dont blame you x


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

Just half off for me this week, feel really disappointed, I went to weigh in thinking I'd lost more, I really felt like I had lost this wk, even OH said it. But I have been going to Zumba so she said it couldve been inches which is why I feel it, but muscle is heavier if I have toned up. But at least its in the right direction, Im just so impatient, feels like forever til I can go dress shopping


----------



## BertieBones

stayed the same....

well done every1 else x


----------



## Arcanegirl

151.5 this morning :)


----------



## honeybee2

well done ^^^ xxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive pigged out today though :lol:


----------



## Mynx

Lost about half a pound this week... I'm very surprised at that too! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo well done mynxie! xx


----------



## Lexilove

I know I'm insanely pregnant right now but it's never too early :)

120 :/ with a target weight of 105


----------



## Mynx

You're 120lbs and 32 weeks pregnant? Wow!! 
I was a complete heffer when pregnant with both my girls lol! I have to say that I lost LOADS of weight just by giving birth and I reckon the same will go for you.. it wont just be the weight of the baby that'll go, there's the placenta and also water! I lost a good stone or so just by giving birth and over the course of a few weeks. Breastfeeding helps you to lose baby weight too :D


----------



## honeybee2

13st 12.8lbs :smug:


----------



## Lexilove

Mynx said:


> You're 120lbs and 32 weeks pregnant? Wow!!
> I was a complete heffer when pregnant with both my girls lol! I have to say that I lost LOADS of weight just by giving birth and I reckon the same will go for you.. it wont just be the weight of the baby that'll go, there's the placenta and also water! I lost a good stone or so just by giving birth and over the course of a few weeks. Breastfeeding helps you to lose baby weight too :D

Thanks :) I feel huuuggee right now though :/ but that's reassuring that the weight goes quickly! I'm planning on breastfeeding so hopefully I'll hit my target soon after.


----------



## Mynx

Dont get me wrong, I'm still trying to lose the babyweight from having Evie and she's 19 months old :haha: but that's because I put on over 3 stone when pregnant with her and tbh, it's only been in the last 3 months that I've actively been trying to lose weight :) 

I have about 6lbs till I'm pre pregnancy weight now and I'd like to lose another half a stone after that :D


----------



## Lexilove

Mynx said:


> Dont get me wrong, I'm still trying to lose the babyweight from having Evie and she's 19 months old :haha: but that's because I put on over 3 stone when pregnant with her and tbh, it's only been in the last 3 months that I've actively been trying to lose weight :)
> 
> I have about 6lbs till I'm pre pregnancy weight now and I'd like to lose another half a stone after that :D

Wooh go you! :thumbup: just wondering but how much did you gain from like 33 weeks until birth?


----------



## Mynx

It wasnt that much tbh in the last few weeks. I had Evie at 38 weeks and I'd put the majority of my weight on in the first 2 trimesters ... the last few weeks were just my belly filling out if you know wot I mean! :haha:


----------



## Lexilove

Mynx said:


> It wasnt that much tbh in the last few weeks. I had Evie at 38 weeks and I'd put the majority of my weight on in the first 2 trimesters ... the last few weeks were just my belly filling out if you know wot I mean! :haha:

Haha ok good :) everything I'm reading says that you gain like crazy the last few weeks so that's good to hear.


----------



## Mynx

Every pregnancy is different and every body is different tho hun, just bear that in mind :hugs:


----------



## BertieBones

Added you lexilove!

Well done to the others again! No gainers again so far!

HB you r doing so well! I know you've changed your diet again but what have you changed exactly? got my dress fitting on 24th and want to get to 10st 7lbs by then, am 10st 11 now!

xx


----------



## jms895

Well done everyone!!

2 pound off for me this week :D

Bertie am now 12 stone 4 1/2 for the front page please :D


----------



## Mynx

Bertie hun can you change my current weight to 11st 5 plz? That's what I am right now as I put on 3lbs last week, and only a couple of oz change this week :) 

Thanks sweetie :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

BertieBones said:


> Added you lexilove!
> 
> Well done to the others again! No gainers again so far!
> 
> HB you r doing so well! I know you've changed your diet again but what have you changed exactly? got my dress fitting on 24th and want to get to 10st 7lbs by then, am 10st 11 now!
> 
> xx

erm, nothing much, just trying double hard! Still on WW, but I'm sticking to it well and eating so much fruit and veg and tons of low fat yogurt etc.

No take aways, no chips, keep away from pasta as much as I can, everything is grilled and I have one or two treats a week and that can be a lovely meal at my MIL's or a drink or two- this week I'm having both because I'm naughty!


----------



## BertieBones

thanks HB, think I just need to pull my finger out and cut out bread and pasta totally! at least till the wedding is over with anyway! x

have updated for u Mynx and Jms x


----------



## snuggles21

3lbs off for me this week :happydance: - 4lbs to go for my birthday goal of 13st!


----------



## jms895

Well done! :D


----------



## BertieBones

Well done Snuggles! 

2 and half lb off for me this week!! yay!!!!

So chuffed, just wanna shift 2lb this week and next week so I will be about 10st 4lb for dress fitting! Cant see it happening but I can hope! x


----------



## honeybee2

it will, think positive!


----------



## jms895

WEll done Bertie :D


----------



## honeybee2

eurgh, why are my scales saying 14.04?? Im so f*cking frustrated with my weight now I want to cry. Going to weigh myself in nurses office this morning.


----------



## Angelblue

half lb on for me this wk :0(

went for a meal night before weigh in so that probably had something to do with it! We have regular meals with my twinclub mummy friends and we always do fridays which is night before my weigh in - nightmare - going to see if we can do sat next time!


----------



## Mynx

honeybee2 said:


> eurgh, why are my scales saying 14.04?? Im so f*cking frustrated with my weight now I want to cry. Going to weigh myself in nurses office this morning.

I know wotcha mean hun :hugs: My Wii told me on Monday that I'd lost 4lbs :shock: but I'm pretty sure it's lying to me as my bathroom scales tell me I've put on 2lbs!! Gaaah!! 
Think I might just stick with measuring my waist :haha: On the plus side tho, a few people have mentioned that I've lost weight so there must be some coming off? :shrug:


----------



## honeybee2

it must be! According to my scales this morning I'm 13s 11.2lbs.


----------



## Mynx

There ya go hun :hugs: 

I weighed myself yesterday and I'd put on 3lbs so my Wii did lie to me! Got me all excited too :haha: 
So this week I have lost 1lb, not 4lb :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

damn! Oh well, we can dream!


----------



## jms895

1.5 off for me this week :) 3 pound more and am in the 11s yay!!


----------



## honeybee2

well done hun!


----------



## Mynx

Well, it's back to the diet grindstone for me! Need to lose the back fat and a couple of inches from my waist in the next 7 weeks.. fingers crossed I can do it!


----------



## honeybee2

im gona go make a bacon sambo! ww style! nom nom


----------



## CottlestonPie

Another 3lb loss for me this week... Now 217lbs.


----------



## jms895

Well done!


----------



## Mynx

1lb loss this week :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Mynx xx


----------



## Angelblue

Forgot to update last sat, got my next weigh-in in the morning so ill update again tomorrow, 2lb off for me! YAY! Also got my 10% loss! so got a little ww keyring, and also tipped down into 10st range! so now I can say I'm 10st something YAY! and its nice to see I'm halfway on my ticker - come on wedding dress!!!

Got another goal too - getting our girls christened on 25th Sept so I'd love to have lost lots more by then too, if not be at goal weight!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

Was feeling really positive until... oh my god I've just realised if I only lose a lb a week it'll be first week of Nov I'll reach my goal! I need to order my dress by then really - let alone look around and find it!!!

If I do 2lbs a week that'll be... mid-sept which is when I wanted to start looking, 2lb a week is quite a tall order :(


----------



## Mynx

Just two words for me this week


Dont 


Ask 


Pfft :cry:


----------



## Angelblue

1 and half lbs today yay! gotta try and keep this up! (ate lots of cake today oops)


----------



## honeybee2

im on so I refuse to weigh!


----------



## CottlestonPie

2lb for me this week.., not bad considering I'm on day 2 of AF and didn't drink enough water this weekend. Phew!


----------



## jms895

I am dreading weigh in! mEGA BINGE this weekend and think I have gained abour 3 pounds :cry:


----------



## honeybee2

13s 10lbs :yipee: only 3lbs to go!


----------



## Mynx

Oh yay well done HB!!! :hugs: 

And well done to everyone else on their weight loss :D

Stayed the same this week, but that's really not surprising considering I've done zero exercise and have eaten pretty badly all week!


----------



## honeybee2

thats ok- thats usually me every week (eating crap!)


----------



## jms895

Well done!!


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Oh yay well done HB!!! :hugs:
> 
> And well done to everyone else on their weight loss :D
> 
> Stayed the same this week, but that's really not surprising considering I've done zero exercise and have eaten pretty badly all week!

Well I know why I've been eating badly all week (apart from the stress :haha:) 
I came on early! I'm not due on till next week so that came out of the blue lol! So no weigh in for me this week. 
Ah well, at least I wont be on for the wedding :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

well thats good news then, at least you know why! xx


----------



## BertieBones

0.8lbs off for me!

When I ordered my dress the lady told me she would order a size 20 so it wouldnt be too tight on the bust, well I had my 1st dress fitting on sunday and turns out she had ordered a size 18 anyway.

Well I put it on and she asked me to walk out to do the fitting and I asked her if she was going to zip it up, and she had! It was so big on me!!!

They fitted it and now have to take about 2 inches off each side! She said I could probably get away with a 12 now!:happydance:

I'm so chuffed!!! just hope it looks as good once its altered!


----------



## honeybee2

13s 8.6lbs!!!

:shock:

its just falling off and I'm eating crap???!!!!!

Thats 2stone and nearly 10lbs lost. 

I'm so proud of myself and my BMI is 29.76!!! It was 36!

Now I'm slim enough to get into my wedding dress no problems, slim enough for IVF, slim enough to fit into the jeans I wore on mine and MrHB's first date (and the boyfriend before that! haha!) and about 5lb away from fitting into a tiny pair of size 14 cropped jeans I used to wear while I was in SCHOOL!!! 

I remember looking at the IVF weight restrictions of a BMI of 30 and thinking "how the hell am I going to do this" but I did. Its the best choice I've ever made in my whole life! Now I can enjoy myself.

The best bit about it is going through clothes you used to wear at 16 and fitting into them!


----------



## BertieBones

wow HB u r doing so well! Wasnt so long ago that you didnt think you could break the 14st mark now look at u! Wont be long till u r 13.7lbs!!!! Way to go!!!!

xx


----------



## BertieBones

1.14lbs off again for me! now 10st 6.2! yay!


----------



## honeybee2

well done!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Wow you two!! You're doing fantastic :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Well done HB and bertie!! I gained half ooooopsie. But deserved more!! X


----------



## honeybee2

Ive put on a lb in the last few days! ooops! Dont put that on there though- I'm going to loose it by next weigh day! xx


----------



## Mynx

Right, back on the "behave myself" train for me! Need to lose a few more lbs and I reckon a lb a week will do it nicely :D


----------



## honeybee2

I need to be dead on 13s 7lbs! come on Mynx- we can do this!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

grrrrrr why do I keep going over my weight watchers points?

I'm just constantly HUNGRY I'm getting married in 3 weeks and I need to loose another like 3lb and not put any weight on.

I had chips and a bit of pasta bake today as well as a tiny bit of my wedding cake to taste.

It tastes too good though :cry:

Help!

I think its because I'm bored maybe??

I feel so fat and so eurgh! I feel like that because I feel out of control with food again. 

Thats it- the next 3 weeks...nothing fatty!


----------



## CottlestonPie

2lb loss for me this week... 2 stone in total now :D


----------



## honeybee2

well done hun! it feels great when you cross that milestone doesnt it!!!


----------



## honeybee2

13s 8lbs.


1lb to go !!!!!!!!!!

think I can just about manage that in 2 weeks! maybe I should try to loose another 3 and make it the full 3 stone????? :shrug:


----------



## Mynx

YAY well done hunny!! :hugs: 

If losing the extra 3lbs wont make a difference to the fit of your dress, then go for it! But dont pressure yourself to it hun, if you lose it then bonus! If not, you've still reached your target weight :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

ye, cant believe it! :kiss:


----------



## jms895

Well done!! Dreading my weigh in tonight :-(


----------



## BertieBones

0.10lb off for me this week! which is great AF showed up 2!

Your all doing fab ladies!!!!

xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

1lb loss for me this week. xx


----------



## honeybee2

well done!


----------



## Mynx

I'd put on 2lbs last week and I've lost it again this week :haha: So I guess I've just stayed the same lol!


----------



## honeybee2

ye! I put on 2lb this week because I spent the whole weekend eating crap and drinking alcohol- I even had a macdonalds!!! :blush:

Dont change my weight though, gona have it off by thursday and then I'll be 13s 7lbs for my wedding eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## honeybee2

reached my weight target 13s 7lbs :wohoo: go meeeeeeee!

Im going to celebrate with a fish finger snadwich for lunch :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

YAY well done hunny!! :hugs: 

Gonna weigh myself later when the munchkin is off for her nap ;)


----------



## honeybee2

aww fx nix xx


----------



## Mynx

Just did my weigh in on the Wii.... 

2lb loss!! :happydance: 

I am now 11st 2lbs :yipee:


----------



## honeybee2

woooohooooooo!


----------



## BertieBones

well done CottlestonPie, Mynx and HB!!!!

will be doing my weigh in later before zumba!

Got my hen do on saturday so will prob put on this weekend which is not good as I have 2nd fitting on monday!!! Will just have to dance the night away on saturday!!! xx


----------



## Mynx

BertieBones said:


> well done CottlestonPie, Mynx and HB!!!!
> 
> will be doing my weigh in later before zumba!
> 
> *Got my hen do on saturday so will prob put on this weekend* which is not good as I have 2nd fitting on monday!!! Will just have to dance the night away on saturday!!! xx

Lol me too hun! I'm just pleased I've lost a couple of lbs this week as I didnt think I'd lost any at all!


----------



## BertieBones

Well i stayed the same :cry:

desperately wanted to shift at least half a pound so i could put it back on guilt free on the weekend!

What u doing for your hen do Mynx? x


----------



## jms895

Well done hb mynx and cp! Bertie enjoy your hen do! 2 pound off for me this week yay!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :) 

BB, we're going down to my local pub dressed in 80's gear.. think Fame with leggings, legwarmers, tutus etc :haha: Should be a laugh :D How about you?


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks jms, will try, and well done on the loss!

I'm just doing the local thing also. Just me and the girls, dressed up as pirates, as we are off to the Caribbean one of the girls thought that was fitting! 

Got people cancelling on me last minute though so I'm worried it will just be me on my lonesome! 

80's is fab though! Sure you'll have a brilliant time x


----------



## honeybee2

Girls- dont be upset that you've only lost 1lb.

This is what 1lb looks like...
 



Attached Files:







1 pound fat.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BertieBones

HB that is disgusting... but make me feel good!!!!

x


----------



## Mynx

Bleurgh that is totally gross :sick: But I will never again complain if I've "only" lost 1lb!! 

Thanks HB :D


----------



## honeybee2

13s 6.8lbs


----------



## Mynx

According to the Wii, I weigh a smidgen over 11 stone!!! That's a loss of just under 2lbs this week, and considering I had my Hen night on Saturday and really did put the drinks away (beers too! Calorific lol!) I think it's brilliant! :happydance: 

Soooo I have finally lost just over 1 stone!! :D


----------



## honeybee2

well done mynxie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Well done Mynx! :happydance:


----------



## snuggles21

well after being stuck for aaaaaaaaaaages i have finally broken 'the curse of 13st 4lbs' :happydance: lost those pesky 4lbs over the last 2 weeks and am now 13st exactly :headspin:


----------



## jms895

Well done! :D I STS last week but had an op friday so not been trying really :blush:


----------



## Mynx

I dont hold out alot of hope for this week.. just spent the weekend at the future InLaw's place and had booze and quite rich food and no exercise, oh and AF is visiting, but will weigh myself tomorrow just to be sure :thumbup:


----------



## BertieBones

Put on a lb!
not what i need as literally will be jetting off in 3 weeks!

Right gonna cut out bread now and all sweet stuff! any ideas what i can have instead of bread? x


----------



## honeybee2

not a bride anymore but...13s 4.6 lbs :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

Well done! Am really hoping for 2 off for me thurs!


----------



## Reyba

Would I be able to join in? I have just less than 10 months to lose the weight for the wedding that I've gained in the last year :(

My start weight is 11st 4
My target weight is 9st 7 - 10st


----------

